
Why Crocodiles Are Not Just Living Fossils - gdcohen
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/03/science/crocodiles-dinosaurs-metabolism.html
======
Ramin110
Discovery of a new class of vertebrates: Crocodiles aren't reptiles.
Crocodiles are a separate class which have been derived from reptiles such as
birds & mammals [https://www.amazon.com/Discovery-new-class-vertebrates-
Croco...](https://www.amazon.com/Discovery-new-class-vertebrates-
Crocodiles/dp/3330045590)

